# Airfix Saturn 5 Completed



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well basically I have completed the Saturn 5. It is a nice kit and I used a set of resin enhancement parts from Martin Goldsack in the UK. I also contracted my next door neighbor to build the wood base from my design. The base still needs to be finished up and a nice Apollo program name plaque applied. This one is going with me to Wonderfest this week.














































Bob K.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Bob, that's beautiful! I'll look for it at WF next weekend! - Denis


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That's a really nice layout for a well done model. Your display shows the details in a very effective way. Thanks for putting up the photos, they are inspiring.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: Great job! :thumbsup: 

~RK~


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent Bob:thumbsup:
Just read about that display base on the other thread...
Awesome!
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Excellent Bob:thumbsup:
> Did you make that display base yourself?
> Mcdee


I designed it and did the staining and varnishing, the second coat is drying as I type. But it was built by my next door neighbor who has a rather extensive wood shop in his back yard hangar. I don't have the wood working tools to do it right. I paid him for it and did do the design. With the right tools, like he has, it really isn't too big a deal.

Thanks for the compliment.

Bob K.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

WOW! That is indeed a thing of beauty.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is the final picture after I assembled the display stand and my wife did the name tag for it.










Bob K.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Beautiful! Can't wait to get a closer look at it this weekend at WF!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Beautifull! Last time I was at KSC back in the 90's I believe there was a full sized stack displayed in a similar fasion but outdoors and unprotected! I think she's been restored and is indoors now.....I Hope!

Again...fantastic job! Good luck at WF!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Beautifull! Last time I was at KSC back in the 90's I believe there was a full sized stack displayed in a similar fasion but outdoors and unprotected! I think she's been restored and is indoors now.....I Hope!
> 
> Again...fantastic job! Good luck at WF!


All cleaned up and indoors just down the road north of the VAB. I can see it right now as I type, the building that is. You can walk all around it and they have a lunar module that was never flown hanging from the ceiling. I would highly recommend taking the tour if you are ever in the area. It starts with a movie and then you move into a simulated Apollo launch control center with active consoles. They simulate a Saturn 5 launch in this area and from there you can spend as much time as you like browsing the huge hangar with the Saturn and numerous other displays in it. You can find pictures of it quite easily on the web. I don't think all the color scheme on this Saturn is identical to a flight vehicle though but the major external paint scheme is accurate. I have it here in the office today for all the space geeks out here to take a look if they want.

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

That is VERY nice Bob. So do you work for NASA? Or is it just your wife? Anyway - so I think you said you have this week off! You lucky dog! I have to work till Wednesday! Then Wedn. night I will pack up the Jeep! Plus I was thinking when I get to the hotel I'm going to go to the food store like Giant or so and grabe some snake food for the weekend! WF is going to be great!
Also sent you an email!
So have you done any other American Space ships? I like and did the Luner Lander back in the 70's as a teenager!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I had to come back and look again... I built the Monogram Saturn 5 (about 36" high) way back in '68 or '69 when I was in Jr. High (as we called it back then)... very cool model, you did a great job... as I said earlier I'll look for it this weekend. - Denis


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Fantastic job Bob! I'd like to try some space/sci-fi buildups. Maybe the Starship Enterprise. Any recommendation? Thanks.

Michael
:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I work for NASA, at least for another 8.5 months or so. I've been here for the entire shuttle program and will retire when the program ends at the end of the year. I also was a co-op with NASA during the last Apollo mission, ASTP, when it flew in July 1975. And I saw two of these magnificent rockets, the Saturn 5, fly from just outside the VAB back in the early 70s. It seems NASA cannot repeat the wonder of the moon program any longer which is sad.

Denis, I have one of those big Saturns as well. And I have the New Ware and Real Space enhancements for it so will do it up nice sometime in the future. When I do it I am going to have to consider picking up a replacement large tube as those roll your own tubes in the kit don't look too good.

Bob K.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

frankiefreak said:


> Fantastic job Bob! I'd like to try some space/sci-fi buildups. Maybe the Starship Enterprise. Any recommendation? Thanks.
> 
> Michael
> :thumbsup:


I'm not sure which one to recommend but will admit I have almost everyone of them for future builds. I've seen some fantastic work done on the various Enterprises. I did build the Pegasus When Worlds Collide Space Ark, which I have pictures of in my albums here, and it is a quite simple but still very nice spaceship to start with. When you decide let us know which one you are going to tackle and the finished model when completed.

Bob K.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Very Well Done Rocket!! It looks very cool the way you have decided to display it. Ahhh i miss the good old days. Give me the thrill of 1969 anyday. Long live the saturn V may she fly again another day.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats super. The best Saturn V I have seen.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

very nice build Bob, OUTSTANDING !
Bert


----------

